# wheel refurb. prefer torfean if poss



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

as above wanting somewhere that does refurb to my alloys for the 888.
any recomendations:buffer:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

the wheel specialist in cwmbran..

08453021942.

speak to john and tell him I sent ya!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

was gona pop down unit 16 iirc, wa ya name, will name drop, maybe a few pennies discount,lol


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

john not there quoted £260, aint bad tbh, gora get my bumper resprayed 1st somewhere


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

My mate in Abersychan mite be able to do it he's at S+A motors just off the main road between Blaenavon and Pontypool think he charges round about £50 a corner.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

thats handy as i live in blaenavon now, must have pass it as i head 2 pont quite a bit


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hope its some help mate.


----------

